# Early fifties, single -looking for inexpensive clinic?



## noctis

Can anyone suggest where to look? I've been quoted over nine thousand pounds sterling, making it over 10K with flights and hotel, for Cyprus. I am hoping to find a less expensive way. I need both sperm and ova, and not to have to make repeated trips for each attempt. Many thanks -


----------



## saga

Hi Noctis,

You could try embryo adoption rather than doing fresh cycles, this reduces the cost a good bit.  For example, in Instituto Marques in Barcelona, you could get an embryo transplant for approx 3800 euro. They also offer a contract where you pay 11,000 euro  for 3 cycles and if you do not become pregnant you get 70% of your money back.  I know this seems like a huge initial payment but given the money back guarantee I think it makes it worth looking at. I think they have a formal age limit of 50 but I think in practice if your health etc is good they make exceptions (at least that's what I've heard).  Embryo adoption (essentially frozen embryo transfer) has a lower success rate than fresh cycles, I suppose that's why it's so much cheaper.

Clinics in the Czech Republic are cheaper than that but often have very long waiting lists for this treatment.  At the moment Reprofit are not taking clients for this treatment because of the low numbers of embryos available to them.

Best of luck with this Noctis, hope I've been of some help.


----------



## Anna131

There are few clinics in Czech Republic with no waiting list and price below €4,000
on fresh embryos, you can have the surplus frozen. Some of them have age limit. Please PM me.

Anna


----------



## sunray2

you could try also ur vistahermosa. they're Euros 6000 for fresh ED incl a night at hotel & taxi picks you up, not sure price for embryo adoption or dual donor. Re age, again if yr fit & healthy should be a goer.


----------



## ms b

Try the Chania clinic in Greece.  They seem cheaper and require only one visit at time of transfere.

Good luck


----------



## Candee

Hi Noctis,
By co-incidence i just saw a post on the Poland thread which said that Invicta is 1800 for donor eggs.
Cheers
Candee

P.S. On the single girls board there are quite a few of us going for double donor!


----------



## meryam

Anna131 said:


> There are few clinics in Czech Republic with no waiting list and price below €4,000
> on fresh embryos, you can have the surplus frozen. Some of them have age limit. Please PM me.
> 
> Anna


hi anna im meryam from holland im 48 j pleasse can u give me the adress from the clinic thx


----------



## Anna131

Try clinic in Ostrava; www.gyncentrum.com, contact: [email protected]
IVF with egg donation €3,600 ,your age is not a problem, as they treat woment up to 58.
Frozen embryo adoption cost €1,200.

Regards

Anna


----------



## Sarana37

Hi Noctis,

I'm just wondering if you have had any luck? As I'm in the same situation as you, single and early 50's, there don't seem to be that many women of that age here...

all the best,

Sarana


----------



## KtHK

I am also single thought only 47 but 48 in July so also in a hurry. Isida was my first choice but they have been asking for test not required and test already sent but they didn't read them properly. Actually I am very healthy fit, school teacher, proportional weight to height, etc. Single using Egg and sperm donor but wanted to use one I had been using from Denmark (this is proving expensive to get into Kiev but only option if I want open ID.)

I am about to give up on Larissa in spite of their good reviews. She keeps changing the requirements and extending the time so that I have missed two school holidays and may have to have all their test done again if they are over 6 months. At first she told me the sperm needed to be collected 3 days before transfer but now she wants it before they start the stimulation and won't let me know the profile of the donor.

I do perfer to use the Danish donors because I know they have extensive testing and you can view the profiles more openly. Also I keep thinking of an open donor just in case wee one wants to know a bit more someday. Intersono in Lviv, Ukraine says they get sperm from Denmark but their site links are broken and they never answer so a bit hopeless.

I just emailed two in Czech Republik http://www.gyncentrum.com/english.php (Diana Smith) and http://www.crmzlin.cz/en/page/100.introductory-page/ (another Diana, not sure if they are the same or just a common name)

I had heard CR requires marriage but in fact no one asks so not sure how that is going to work out.

Anyone with info on places that can accept sperm from Denmark easily would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## going it alone

I know that a lot of the girls on the single women thread (a sub thread on the donor thread) use reprofit. Come and have a look on the thread, there is a whole wealth of advice over there
Sam x


----------

